# ۩◄ هدية مميزة لمهندسى الكيمياء برنامج chemcad 6 نسخة كاملة ►۩



## هشام_525 (7 يناير 2011)

*




*​ 






​ 





​ 


CHEMCAD 6​ 

*



*​ 

*228 mb*​


*



*​


*غير مجاني لكن يوجد crack



*​ 

*



*​



*



*​



*



*​ 

*برنامج رائع يختص بمحاكات مصانع الكيماويات و البترول *​


*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​


*



*​ 

*[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]التحميل:[/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ 

[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]*

*[/SIZE][/SIZE]​ 
part 1​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/fyef-9Yy/CHEMCAD6part01.html​ 
part 2​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/v4uP08Bg/CHEMCAD6part02.html​ 
part 3​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/F_hcoFXS/CHEMCAD6part03.html​ 
part 4​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/pHCLwp6U/CHEMCAD6part04.html​ 
part 5​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/MyunXoKL/CHEMCAD6part05.html​ 
part 6​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/THraX0Gf/CHEMCAD6part06.html​ 
part 7​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/u0YOVk5K/CHEMCAD6part07.html​ 
part 8​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/k6bcaDpj/CHEMCAD6part08.html​ 
part 9​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/rmsMtz4n/CHEMCAD6part09.html​ 
part 10​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/nzWoOFcZ/CHEMCAD6part10.html​ 
الكراك​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/n8kvQEIJ/crack.html​ 

*[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]



[/SIZE][/SIZE]*​ 





​




ملاحضة : الموضوع غير منقول بل من رفعي الخاص كنت قد وضعته من قبل في منتدى اخر و ارتأيت أن أضعه هنا لتعم الفائدة
أرجو أن لا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء​


----------



## abdbaniamer (12 يناير 2011)

والله مشكورين الجميع و خصوصا صاحب فكرة المنتدى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخ هشام على هذا الأبداع المتواصل .........


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## saif mohammed (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام_525 (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم و هذه روابط البرنامج على mediafire


part 1


http://www.mediafire.com/?gt0p7mx601ccmv6

part 2

http://www.mediafire.com/?1z5jtghdcmc18zd​


----------



## safa aldin (11 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز هشام_525 ارجوا التأكد من الرابط على ال mediafire مع التقدير.


----------



## هشام_525 (11 فبراير 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> الأخ العزيز هشام_525 ارجوا التأكد من الرابط على ال mediafire مع التقدير.


 شكرا أخي على الملاحظة
للعلم الروابط صحيحة لم تكن مفعلة فقط
لكن تم تفعيلها الأن​


----------



## safa aldin (11 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز هشام_525 بارك الله فيك و بك


----------



## fsooool88 (15 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم 
اخي هشام حبيت البرنامج يكووون ع الهوووت فايل اذا ممكن لان ما قدرت انزله 
والشكر


----------



## هشام_525 (15 فبراير 2011)

fsooool88 قال:


> سلام عليكم
> اخي هشام حبيت البرنامج يكووون ع الهوووت فايل اذا ممكن لان ما قدرت انزله
> والشكر


 راجع أخي الردود ستجد روابط البرنامج على mediafire و هو يستكمل التحميل
ان لم تستطع اخبرني و سأحاول رفعه لك على hotfile​


----------



## saharabdalla (16 فبراير 2011)

thank you all


----------



## هائل راشد (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا" أخي الكريم


----------



## الكيميائى البيئى (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا و بارك الله فيك 
لكن بعد ما حملت البرنامج و سطبته و وضعت الكراك فى مسار تحميل تسطيب البرنامج يطلب السريال و لا يعمل البرنامج نهائى . 
ارجوك حل لى هذه المشكلة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام_525 (24 مارس 2011)

الكيميائى البيئى قال:


> شكرا جدا و بارك الله فيك
> لكن بعد ما حملت البرنامج و سطبته و وضعت الكراك فى مسار تحميل تسطيب البرنامج يطلب السريال و لا يعمل البرنامج نهائى .
> ارجوك حل لى هذه المشكلة و بارك الله فيك


الكراك يوضع بالطريقة التالية
فتح الملف CC6_Calc فتفتح لك صفحة dos سوداء تنتظر دقائق حتى يعطيك السريال ثم بعدها قم بادخاله في البرنامج​


----------



## جزائري دمو سخون (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## mazen69 (26 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني هل تعمل هذه النسخة على 64 بت windows 7 !! مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mhjameel (10 فبراير 2012)

الاخ هشام الملف رقم 9 غير موجود فقط.... هل بالامكان معرفة السبب


----------



## eng.aliothman (14 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.aliothman (14 فبراير 2012)

اخ هشام الرابط ال9 لا يعمل والميديا فايرلا بيقول حاطها عال private وشكرااا


----------



## هشام_525 (14 فبراير 2012)

eng.aliothman قال:


> اخ هشام الرابط ال9 لا يعمل والميديا فايرلا بيقول حاطها عال private وشكرااا


 
تم إعادة تفعيل روابط الميديافاير
و الملف 9 تم حذفه من الموقع لكن سيتم إعادة رفعه إن شاء الله​


----------



## petroleum engit (16 فبراير 2012)

رابط الملف التاسع لا يعمل انا في حاجة اكيدة لهذا البرنامج ارجو المساعدة


----------



## هشام_525 (17 فبراير 2012)

petroleum engit قال:


> رابط الملف التاسع لا يعمل انا في حاجة اكيدة لهذا البرنامج ارجو المساعدة


تفضل أخي من هذا الرابط
part 1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gt0p7mx601ccmv6​ 
part 2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1z5jtghdcmc18zd​ 
أسف لا يمكنني إعادة وضع الملف 9 لأنه تم حذفه من الموقع و الموضوع قديم كما ليس لدي تلك النسخة
فالنسخة على ميديافاير أحدث من الأخرى و أنصحك بالإسراع بالتحميل لأنه يتم منع تحميل البرامج المشابهة من هذه المواقع بعد غلق موقع megaupload​


----------



## petroleum engit (22 فبراير 2012)

الكراك يفتح ويغلق اليا دون ترك المجال للصق مفتاح النظام لماذا


----------



## هشام_525 (23 فبراير 2012)

petroleum engit قال:


> الكراك يفتح ويغلق اليا دون ترك المجال للصق مفتاح النظام لماذا


أخي يعمل عادي بدون مشكل
ربما هو غير متوافق مع نسخة الويندوز التي تستعملها أنا جربته على XP sp2 و يعمل عادي جدا لم أجربه على فيستا و سفن ربما لا يعمل عليهما و يلزمك نسخة أحدث​


----------



## adli basha (25 فبراير 2012)

*الاخ هشام الكراك نفسة يطلب ادخال السريال نمبر*


----------



## هشام_525 (25 فبراير 2012)

adli basha قال:


> *الاخ هشام الكراك نفسة يطلب ادخال السريال نمبر*


 يا أخي اتبع الخطوات مثل ما هو موضح في الصور
 على هذا الرابط
http://eng-club.com/forum/t5139/​


----------



## ابن طليطله (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخوي هشام روابط الميديا فير خاصه ولا اقدر ادخل عليها


----------



## ahmed48 (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## هشام_525 (18 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ج-chemcad-6-نسخة-كاملة-►۩/page3#ixzz1vFEVeCgP

هذه الروابط شغالة لكن مؤقتا فقط لأنه يتم حذفها من الموقع إذا لم أجعلها private بعد مدة
part 1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gt0p7mx601ccmv6

part 2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?1z5jtghdcmc18zd​


----------



## mohamed madridi (30 مارس 2014)

لو سمحت ارفع الملفات تانى عايز احمل برنامج chemcad


----------



## mohamed madridi (30 مارس 2014)

مش عارف احمل برنامج chemcad 6.3 او 6 حد ممكن يساعدنى


----------



## C A M R Y (29 مايو 2014)

*روابط جديدة سهلة التحميل : 

| Chemcad 6.1 |

هنا نسخة معها الكراك :

 ×× Chemcad_6.1 ××

رابط بديل :

 http://eqla3.com/1/33192

=-=-=

رابط التفعيل "الكراك" بشكل مستقل :

×× CRACK_For_Chemcad_6.1 ××

أو

 http://eqla3.com/1/33193*
​


----------



## yasserhemche (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## التصريح (26 يونيو 2014)

حلو


----------

